# Off-grid living



## Nìmwey (Feb 1, 2012)

I know there have been some threads about this already, but I feel I need to create my own thread for my own individual scenario.

If you read my last thread; my current plans are similar but more "humble". The only animals I want that are often banned (and I would want them to be legal so I can keep them) are wolfdogs/wolves and caimans. I mainly want to have a plot of land where I can keep dogs, some larger animals like horses and/or camels, possibly alpacas (for the wool), and especially parrots.

I write in the Spain-forum because it seems to be a more active category, and Spain is only one of my options.

I want to live off-grid and "simple", and I understand this is hard to do in Spain, from what I've seen regarding rural land over there.
What I've looked at for some time is Croatia, but I can't find ANY suitable land. Not that it's too expensive or anything, I simply only find houses, no empty plots of land.
I recently also started looking at Bulgaria, because of the cheap land that can be found there. While Bulgaria Climate, Average Weather, Temperatures, Rainfall, Sunshine, Humidity, Graphs doesn't look too bad, around zero-a few plus degrees in winter, lots of people insist the winters are long and cold.

In short, what I want...
* Be able to live simply (a cob house or similar, if possible) and off-grid, away from close neighbors
* Have parrots outdoors year-round, so it has to be a decent climate (they can take more than people think with some acclimitization and shelter, but not "real" winters, and I can't stand long cold either)
* A decent patch of cheap, open land (no forest land).
* *Preferably* a country where you can keep wolfdogs and/or caimans.

How best to do this? I'm very open to suggestions...


----------

